# [dirvish] problème de configuration [résolu]

## Over__score

Bonjour,

Je tente d'utiliser dirvish pour faire mes sauvegardes et lorsque je fais

```
dirvish --vault home --init
```

j'ai un message d'erreur qui dit

```
cannot open config file: default.conf
```

Ma configuration est la suivante :

/etc/dirvish/master.conf

```
bank: /mnt/nas/sauvegarde/quad

exclude: lost+found/

log: bzip2

expire-default: +30 days

image-default: %Y%m%d-%H%M

index: bzip2

xdev: 1

image-perm: 700

meta-perm: 600

Runall: home

```

/mnt/nas/sauvegarde/quad/home/dirvish/default.conf

```
client: localhost

tree: /home
```

/mnt/nas/sauvegarde est un partage nfs sur un Readynas Duo de Netgear monté grâce à la ligne suivante dans mon /etc/fstab

```
192.168.0.5:/sauvegarde         /mnt/nas/sauvegarde     nfs     defaults,rw     0       0
```

Si quelqu'un a une idée elle sera la bienvenueLast edited by Over__score on Wed May 25, 2011 6:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fb99

salut,

j'y connais rien a dirvish, mais il doit s'agit ou d'un probleme de droit ou parce que ton fichier default.conf n'est pas au bon endroit a savoir dans etc/dirvish

----------

## over_score

Merci de la réponse et :

D'après la documentation master.conf doit être dans /etc/dirvish c'est là que l'on défini la bank (endroit où l'on sauvegarde)

La configuration d'un vault (coffre) se fait dans le répertoire bank/vault/dirvish avec le fichier default.conf

Pour les droits, je ne pense pas que ce soit ça (sans en être sûr à 100%) car je sauvegarde avec root.

----------

## Over__score

Alors pour la petite histoire :

Les fichiers de configuration doivent bien être là où je l'ai dit MAIS

Les paramètres listes (marqués (L) dans man dirvish.conf) doivent être présentés de la manière suivante dans les fichiers master.conf et default.conf

```
param:

 valeur
```

et non pas

```
param: valeur
```

même si il n'y a qu'une seule valeur dans la liste !

Le message d'erreur pourrait être plus explicite !

----------

